# EMBERTONE - We're new. We make instruments. Check us out!



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear VI-Control users,

We'd like to make the official announcement here first… *WE EXIST!* After 9 or so months of sleeplessness, coffee binges, fits of despair and 1AM trips to our favorite taco restaurant, Embertone is now up and sharing our instruments with the world. 8 instruments, to be exact. (2 of them free, btw)

Our mission in a nutshell: to sample the sh*t out of great, interesting instruments, and bring them to you to inspire awesome new music. We love Tonehammer (RIP), Sample Modeling, Sonic Couture, 8dio, Soundiron, companies that have led the way to this new age of deeply sampled virtual instruments. It's our goal to help move that tradition forward, to find new ways to capture the essence of an instrument in digital form. And then, to offer to the composing community at a really, really low price.

SO - check us out! Listen to demos, read about us, get in touch: http://www.embertone.com

Love,

Alex and Jon
-------------

*Ocarina: Amaya* - Yep, like from Zelda. With 2X round robin sampling and 6X borrowed, true legato and portamentos.

*Intimate Strings LITE* - A simple, *FREE* instrument, consisting of a string quartet playing legato transitions in unison.

*Jubal Flute* - A simple, earthy flute made out of hemlock reed. True legato.

*Glockenpillar* - Cross mutant bell/caterpillar. Lots of round robins and a very responsive feel.

*Tiny Grand* - An obsessively sampled toy piano - 4 GB of sample content - recording/programming almost killed us.

*Atmoraffe* - A Squeezy toy giraffe, another FREE instrument, perhaps our finest one... highly addictive, totally hilarious to play with.

*Ivory Winds* - A tenor recorder with an extended range, very natural legato.

*Chapman Trumpet* - A smooth, simple, but highly flexible legato/staccato trumpet


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Alex and Jon,

looks promising! Good luck and (most important of all): HAVE FUN!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 5, 2012)

Very exciting, gentlemen! Welcome to the fray :D

I'm grabbing the strings as we speak.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 5, 2012)

Loved your demos! downloading the lite strings!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I'm liking the trp, especially at the price point. Might make a good second trumpet to complete HB which lacks in that department.

Any plans to do more solo brass? Could seriously use a solo tbone and even one more solo horn.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you for your kind feedback, everyone!

@josejherring: Most definitely! Stay tuned...


----------



## hotsizzlemusic (Jul 5, 2012)

exciting stuff guys! just picked up glock and trumpet...thanks!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 5, 2012)

Really Nice! Looking forward to the strings.


----------



## mark812 (Jul 5, 2012)

Great stuff and prices!

Intimate strings sound awesome and I'll definitely pick up the full version. Just what I need to complement my CS 2 because I don't feel like spending $1000 on LASS only for divisi..


----------



## mark812 (Jul 5, 2012)

Embertone @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> Thank you for your kind feedback, everyone!
> 
> @josejherring: Most definitely! Stay tuned...



Yeah, solo horn, please! Since that one in Cinebrass Core has one velocity layer. :roll:


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, trying to place an order for Jabal and chapman trumpet but at checkout it says:

The following required fields missing
Sign up for our (infrequent) newsletter!

OK



I can't get past the place order button regardless if I check or uncheck sign up for newsletter. It's stuck. I've tried sign up (main page) in the top right also to see if it worked,nothing.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 5, 2012)

_add to bookmarks/VI/Embertone_

Downloading the strings. Looks like a great freebie - thanks.

The trumpet indeed seems like good value for money ... sounds really nice, might consider it. 

Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> Hey, trying to place an order for Jabal and chapman trumpet but at checkout it says:
> 
> The following required fields missing
> Sign up for our (infrequent) newsletter!
> ...



Fixing this right now - wait 5 minutes and try again! Sorry and thanks for being patient with us as we figure all this stuff out-


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 5, 2012)

Worked for me,
just got the Ocarina. (the only one without audio demos (o)) 
But i don't have a ocarina yet, so... 
May also have to grab the Jubal Flute later!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

MA-Simon @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> Worked for me,
> just got the Ocarina. (the only one without audio demos (o))
> But i don't have a ocarina yet, so...
> May also have to grab the Jubal Flute later!



Demos for the ocarina coming up soon. It's a fun one :D


----------



## XcesSound (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats guys, great pricing and quality sound. Just made an order.


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 5, 2012)

those strings sound freaking spectacular. Grabbing it. A very big thank you for letting me try them out for free as it speaks volumes in your confidence in that product.

Great stuff, looking forward to your future products.


----------



## handz (Jul 5, 2012)

wow nice prices nice sounding instuments, what about woodwinds?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

Woodwinds - yes! that is happening.


----------



## bryla (Jul 5, 2012)

Love the webstore!


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 5, 2012)

just grabbed the trumpet and jubal flute as well as both freebies. 

The jubal flute has a bit of a sad story. Adds a bit more magic to the instrument imo lol.

Anyway, off to play with my new toys. Great stuff Embertone.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice!

I like the tiny grand. Are you planning on doing a real grand?  Would be awesome!


----------



## mpalenik (Jul 5, 2012)

Everything sounds great from the demos. I'm going to download the free strings and I'll almost definitely buy the trumpet.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 5, 2012)

Great launch guys. Good eclectic mix, quality demos and a sense of fun.

Loving Intimate Strings, very useful - and cheers for the email.


----------



## Justus (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice job, Alex and Jon!
So far I am very impressed by your sounds/demos.

I like that more companies take the tonehammer/microhammer route...


edit: The flutes sound beautiful and the price tag is killer!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

Again, thanks all for the encouragement. We're incredibly, extremely, {insert another adverb here} excited to join the community. We have new libraries/instruments on the horizon, and a whole bag of ideas that we haven't gotten to yet.

Sign up for our newsletter if you want to stay in the loop! (form on our site for that, www.embertone.com), or otherwise, we'll keep you guys up to date from here. 

-Alex and Jon


----------



## jleckie (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely instruments guys. Most of them are on my short list to get. 

Best of luck in your new endeavor.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome and Good Luck!


----------



## Kralc (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounding awesome, can't wait to pick some up!


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 5, 2012)

That Jubal flute sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Farkle (Jul 5, 2012)

ThomasL @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> That Jubal flute sounds gorgeous!



Hi, Everyone!

I'm friends with the guys who run Embertone (went to grad school with one of them), and I did a demo for the Jubal Flute. The flutes are a ton of fun to play with, really mysterious and smooth to play. They totally conjure up the Rivendell, fantasy type stuff.

The prices make these a no brainer. Check them out! 

Mike


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 5, 2012)

Farkle @ 2012-07-05 said:


> The prices make these a no brainer. Check them out!


Yes, a no brainer indeed. That Jubal flute now has a new home on my drive


----------



## oxo (Jul 5, 2012)

thank you for the gift!

quick & dirty piece used intimate strings lite:

https://www.box.com/s/a0634b97d184914a41e2

o/~ 

:D


----------



## jleckie (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely. just lovely.


----------



## Consona (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, these instruments really sound magical. As soon as I get my Kontakt 5 I'll buy both flutes. What articulations are included? Or do you plan to expand existing libraries with other articulations? I'd certainly pay extra money for additional content.

Intimate Strings LITE: "_Part of a larger series, coming soon!_", Yes!


----------



## Blakus (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the LITE Strings! I'm really impressed with your legato strings patch! The tone and the interval transitions sound fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice Site - Nice Demos - Nice Sounds - Bought some stuff! 

Nice.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 5, 2012)

We appreciate the warm welcome! 



oxo @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> thank you for the gift!
> 
> quick & dirty piece used intimate strings lite:
> 
> ...



Lovely piece, oxo! It's great to hear what you guys create with these sounds. PLEASE share your projects with us. We want to know when and where our stuff is put to use...

We will definitely be expanding our instruments as we move forward, but right now our concept is to keep things simple, playable, inspiring, and INEXPENSIVE :D 

-Alex and Jon


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 5, 2012)

Trumpet and flute are smashing!
Keith


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 5, 2012)

Purchased Chapman Trumpet!! 
Very excited!!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. An exciting new developer with very nice libraries that are affordable, I'm on board! I really like the demos and the sound of the Chapman trumpet really caught my attention. And thanks, Embertone, for the freebies. It's a great way of being able to experience one of your libraries right away without cost. I also really liked the positive vibe at the site and the respect shown to fellow devs, that was very nice. Best wishes for your new business, Embertone!


----------



## Blakus (Jul 5, 2012)

Really impressed with the Jubal flute! I just made something rough to test it out. Very playable, this was the first take I did. I just loaded it up raw without any extra processing.

http://www.blakus.com/music/JubalGoodness.mp3


----------



## Tatu (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi!

First of all; good luck on the sample-realm for you guys!

And second: I downloaded the freebies and that "Sign up to our infrequent news letter" check-box was there.. but there was no place to type in my email  Download did work.

PS: Great stories - true ones, I'm sure - on your "About us" page


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Blakus @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Really impressed with the Jubal flute! I just made something rough to test it out. Very playable, this was the first take I did. I just loaded it up raw without any extra processing.
> 
> http://www.blakus.com/music/JubalGoodness.mp3


Really nice demo! I am sold for the Jubal Flute. Should be on Embertones demo section.


----------



## shakuman (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow awsome quality! this is what I am looking for.. (I hate phrases samples)Congrats Guys..Sure I will buy them all..Oops I did! o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 6, 2012)

Great Sounding libraries at no brainer pricing :mrgreen: Thanks for the Strings Lite freebie. Bought the Ivory Flute as I'm doing a medieval type piece and your recorder sounds way better than the one I'm using. Will be back for the Jabal and the Trumpet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jul 6, 2012)

When my copy of Kontakt arrives in the mail, I'll definitely be buying a few instruments from you guys. The Jubal flute is magic!


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Chapman Trumpet kicks ass. Any change of these instruments getting some paid updates in a sense of more dynamic layers??? I think Chapman works really well on a solo lines as it is but if you want to use the poly sustains in a chordal writing it really needs some softer dynamics. I would pay for 1-2 more dynamic layers for sure, even the 30$ what the instruments costs, isn't too much for that. The flutes are really good and lifely, I like the way mod wheel controls vibrato.


----------



## oxo (Jul 6, 2012)

Blakus @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> Really impressed with the Jubal flute! I just made something rough to test it out. Very playable, this was the first take I did. I just loaded it up raw without any extra processing.
> 
> http://www.blakus.com/music/JubalGoodness.mp3




fantastic piece!


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 6, 2012)

Great Sounds.

Chapman Trumpet and Jubal Flute are mine now.

Wish you good luck with your future projects. 

And if you are searching for new ideas, i would be very lucky having a *"hammered dulcimer -vi"*

Greetz,
Jan


----------



## synthnut (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the freebies ....Playing Atmoraffe brought me back to when my son was a baby ...He loved his sqeeky toys !!.....I played this for him and his eyes lit up ....( he turned 40 yrs old 6/30 )

I will be buying the Chapman Trumpet and also both flutes next week !!.....I like the Ala Carte of single instruments a lot !!.....Very affordable , and you get to hear before you buy and not commit to a larger program where other instruments may not be up to snuff ....Thanks again ....Jim


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 6, 2012)

Testing the Strings, very nice!
http://soundcloud.com/ma-simon/spiral-of-time-embertone

Been waiting for these small section strings all the time, so much better for my needs then all these huge orchester libraries. 
Hope you are planning on doing a tremmolo articulation too, since this is missing in almost all of my libraries.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 6, 2012)

You guys are awesome! We're humbled by the response... and loving the demos... and glad that the instruments are being put to use.

@Consona - These instruments are designed to be dead simple, playable, and affordable... So right now, articulations are limited. We did our best to make them responsive so that they could be used at different tempos and in various settings. Chapman trumpet has a separate staccato keyswitch which we think is useful...

@Blakus - Love the demo, very impressed that you could put something like that together so quickly!

@eDrummist - it's all about the love, right? o-[][]-o 




Tatu @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Hi!
> And second: I downloaded the freebies and that "Sign up to our infrequent news letter" check-box was there.. but there was no place to type in my email  Download did work.



LOL. I can't figure this one out. Either something is wrong with my software, or I'm just thick in the head (or both). If you want to sign up for our newsletter, message us directly, or you can do it from our site on that little tab on the right hand side!

@ Shakuman - thanks for the support!



Hanu_H @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Chapman Trumpet kicks ass. Any change of these instruments getting some paid updates in a sense of more dynamic layers??? I think Chapman works really well on a solo lines as it is but if you want to use the poly sustains in a chordal writing it really needs some softer dynamics.



Glad you like the instrument! And I hear ya. Adding dynamics, this is something we're tossing around right now. 



Ganvai @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Great Sounds.
> 
> And if you are searching for new ideas, i would be very lucky having a *"hammered dulcimer -vi"*
> 
> ...



Hmmmm  ... I think that is a very good idea!



synthnut @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Thanks for the freebies ....Playing Atmoraffe brought me back to when my son was a baby ...He loved his sqeeky toys !!.....I played this for him and his eyes lit up ....( he turned 40 yrs old 6/30 )



LOL. My son loves that giraffe, he wasn't thrilled that I had it for a few days.



synthnut @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> I like the Ala Carte of single instruments a lot !!.....Very affordable , and you get to hear before you buy and not commit to a larger program where other instruments may not be up to snuff ....Thanks again ....Jim



That's the idea!

@MA-Simon - love the demo. Beautiful. We're getting geared up for a more elaborate "Intimate Strings" recording session. Any and all input is welcomed!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice instruments. Just one suggestion; please enable the Pitch Wheel on all instruments, because it saves having to try to do it manually.

D


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 6, 2012)

Grabbed the flute, trumpet and the lite strings for a current project that could benefit from them. Can't wait to take them for a spin.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 6, 2012)

Daryl @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Very nice instruments. Just one suggestion; please enable the Pitch Wheel on all instruments, because it saves having to try to do it manually.
> 
> D



When we tweak the v1.0, this is at the top of the list. We will probably assign vibrato speed to a different CC, and let the pitch wheel do what it was designed to do. Thanks Daryl!


----------



## mark812 (Jul 6, 2012)

When can we expect the full version of Intimate strings? 

Loving the Lite one!


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 6, 2012)

hm , personnaly I found in most case that vibrato speed on the pitch wheel is very useful. maybe 2 differents patchs ,one with vibrato on other cc and one on the pitch wheel ?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

damstraversaz @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> hm , personnaly I found in most case than vibrato speed on the pitch wheel is very useful. maybe 2 differents patch ,one with vibrato on other cc and one on the pitch wheel ?


Vibrato or speed of Vibrato using the Pich Wheel is not usually a good idea, for two reasons; firstly because the Pitch Wheel is not a normal CC, so using Pitch Wheel for Pitch Bend is standard, and secondly because of the spring, the default position is right in the middle, which is not ideal.

D


----------



## Niah (Jul 6, 2012)

This sounds very promising, welcome guys !


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Embertone @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Daryl @ Fri Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice instruments. Just one suggestion; please enable the Pitch Wheel on all instruments, because it saves having to try to do it manually.
> ...


Good news. It saves me diving in and trying to edit the instrument.

D


----------



## lee (Jul 6, 2012)

> Brandon Chapman is the talent behind the trumpet. He likes long walks on the beach, and the bittersweet flavor of 72% raw cacao bars. But seriously, he is an extremely talented trumpet player and composer.



:D 

You know, with your humorous way of expressing yourselves, you´ll probably end up even more popular than you already are here because of your sample qualities!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 6, 2012)

Daryl @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> damstraversaz @ Fri Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> > hm , personnaly I found in most case than vibrato speed on the pitch wheel is very useful. maybe 2 differents patch ,one with vibrato on other cc and one on the pitch wheel ?
> ...



Hey Daryl,

I see your point - but the way we have the pitch wheel controlling vibrato speed is quite intuitive...Normal speed is resting position, and can be left alone with satisfying results. For subtle variations in speed, simply push up and down on the pitch wheel. We like the way it feels - especially if you QUICKLY push up on the pitch wheel and let it go. It results in a fluctuation in vibrato speed with a calm return back to normal speed. We might just offer separate options for those who prefer it one way or the other... 

@ lee - Glad you appreciate that. It's sooo boring to be serious. There's too much serious in the world. ~o) 

-Alex and Jon


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Embertone @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Daryl @ Fri Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> > damstraversaz @ Fri Jul 06 said:
> ...


Sorry, but I hate it, and find nothing intuitive about it at all. Besides, how does one fluctuate the pitch? o/~ 

D


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Guys! here is my quick and goofy demo made last night!
The strings are all made modifing ADSR and using some tuning and pitch mods.
Strings : embertone lite
Trumpet : Chapman Trumpet
Tuba! : Chapman Tuba! (sorry i put trombone earlier)
Timpani : Sam free giga timpani
Cymbal and snares : G-town perc
I guess thats all folks!
soon more and better demos coming up!
http://soundcloud.com/christianfernandp ... gs-trumpet


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 6, 2012)

Tried to keep it Freebie! (except for chapman trumpet of course)


----------



## Ed (Jul 6, 2012)

Just had a chance to listen to the demos. 

WOW> This is amazing, both in the quality and the price. I hope you guys stick around, i want all of it, even if you did have to start charging more in future (Tonehammer did) I dont know how many of you remember Thomas Bergersen "mariachi trumpet" that he said he was going to release but never did from way back, but this trumpet reminded me of that a lot. Really great work, some of the most exciting new stuff Ive heard in a while. Really wonderful sound and legato, really great. The trumpet is the best Ive heard anywhere apart from Sample Modelling and you actually made me want a recorder sample (i hate recorders usually). You should do more winds like flute, oboe and more ethnic winds. etc and more brass, and if you did please record nice soft layers too, that always get left out and you'd probably do it brilliantly.

Being able to use a pick a CC for vibrato would be good though, so I can use a lane for it in Cubase.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing lower price, EMBERTONE!

Do you have a plans to make instruments in the next?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 7, 2012)

@Christian- nice demo! Thanks for sharing it. Love what you've done with our instruments.
@Ed- thanks for the encouragement- and YES we want to keep prices as low as we can. As we move toward the next wave of products we'll keep you posted, and great idea for chapman- to allow user to choose the CC's. This is something we'll look into for the 1.1 update.
@neo- YES we definitely have plans. Some cool instruments on the horizon, along with a huge list of things we want to do after that!


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 7, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Trombone : Chapman Trombone


Whats that? Did I miss something?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 7, 2012)

hmm. Included with our trumpet nki is a tuba... But it's just a stretched and pitched version of the trumpet. No trombone!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2012)

You guys are great and I wish you much success!! =o


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the Atmoraffe demo. This computer can't handle sound production, and I have to wait on some checks to get my new computer.


----------



## stargazer (Jul 7, 2012)

I read on your web-page that the Ivory Wind uses modwheel to control vibrato, but I don't find any info on the Jubal Flute.
Is there any vibrato-control in the Jubal Flute?


----------



## adg21 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great stuff!

Regarding Chapman Trumpet dynamic layers - you could always add a CC filter for more dynamic control - it worked wonders for the solo Horn in Cinebrass Core.


----------



## screws (Jul 7, 2012)

Ordering the Strings, Trumpet and Jubal Flute right now. Nice!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 7, 2012)

Farkle @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> ThomasL @ Thu Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> > That Jubal flute sounds gorgeous!
> ...



No brainer, indeed. That's exactly how I described my Jubal flute and Chapman trumpet purchases. Fate has also looked upon me kindly today. I was in need of a lead instrument on a short section yesterday and darned if I couldn't find what I wanted (and that I thought 'fit'). Today, Jubal flute to the rescue; it fits perfectly. Goes to show you don't have to spend thousands to get great sounding results.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 7, 2012)

Chap Trumpet sounds beautiful but deffinitely wanting to use CC to control some dynamic layering. Would love to hear some softer dynamics!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

RE: CC Dynamics filter, that's something we couldn't get right for the 1.0 release. When we applied a LP filter to CC11 (or any other), we got lots of pops/clicks/glitches when moving the fader around. THIS IS SOMETHING WE'RE STILL WORKING ON! My guess is that we have lots and lots of groups, that the computer glitches out because it's trying to process the LP filter to allll groups.

RE: Jubal flute vibrato - it's actually built into the samples, so with that instrument there is no vibrato control! While that's a bummer, the vibrato does sound pretty sweet as is. 

Thanks for the continued support and feedback. Keep it comin' and thanks ya'll!

-Alex


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 7, 2012)

Hanu_H @ Sat Jul 07 said:


> Christian F. Perucchi @ Fri Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Trombone : Chapman Trombone
> ...


Tuba !! sorry, :lol:


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice! I'll be getting all of these, thank you.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 7, 2012)

Embertone @ Sat Jul 07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> RE: CC Dynamics filter, that's something we couldn't get right for the 1.0 release. When we applied a LP filter to CC11 (or any other), we got lots of pops/clicks/glitches when moving the fader around. THIS IS SOMETHING WE'RE STILL WORKING ON! My guess is that we have lots and lots of groups, that the computer glitches out because it's trying to process the LP filter to allll groups.



Alex,

use an eq in the "Instrument Insert FX" instead of using LP filters in all the groups. You 1. will get better results and 2. you will not get pops/clicks/glitches.. 

Gunther


----------



## Embertone (Jul 7, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat Jul 07 said:


> use an eq in the "Instrument Insert FX" instead of using LP filters in all the groups. You 1. will get better results and 2. you will not get pops/clicks/glitches..
> 
> Gunther



THANKS Gunther! Does this mean I owe you a cut once the 1.1 comes out? :roll: 

Also, finally posted demos for our Ocarina: Amaya...

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/ocarina-amaya.php

G'night!


----------



## Kralc (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like the power of the triforce is in this one


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 8, 2012)

I was aksed in another forum to make a demo with the Embertone-Libs.

Because of a lag of inspiration, it has become some arabien-oasis-trash, bit here it is.

http://soundcloud.com/janhaak/last-oasis-before-kairo 

In the First parts its all Embertone (just added some Percussion)
-Chapman Trumpet
-Jubal Flute
- Ensemble String Quartet Lite

In the second part i mixed them with some instruments from EWQLSO, 8dio and VSL so you can hear how it fits into the sound (i really worry about my english-skills :oops: ). 

I just left it very pure, so you all could imagine how it could sound. Just a little bit reverb to pass it into Orchestra.

Possibly it's an important information for someone: you can toggle reverb for Jubal Flute and Chapman Trumpet!

Hope you like it. At least i've to say, i'm very luky with my new embertone-instruments

PS:How can i embed soundcloud-player in this forum?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds great! I especially love when the Jubal kicks in. What a nice groove...

Thanks for sharing this!!

Alex


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi i bought the trumpet! Also downloaded strings Great sounds!!! :D 

But is it not velocity sensitive??? Everytime i press a key the volume is the same. What im i missing here?


----------



## ptrickf (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh yes - grabbed the freebies and the trumpet. Sweet ;¬)


----------



## Simplesly (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck with your new company - all of the instruments sound great, particularly the Trumpet - very musical.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 8, 2012)

@toomanynotes- correct, NOT velocity sensitive. Our legato instruments have only one dynamic layer, with the ability to fade volume up and down with either the modwheel (Jubal flute) or cc11 (trumpet/ivory/ocarina). We are thinking about updating our trumpet to have another velocity layer, it depends on our player, mr Chapman 

Thanks!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 8, 2012)

toomanynotes @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> Hi i bought the trumpet! Also downloaded strings Great sounds!!! :D
> 
> But is it not velocity sensitive??? Everytime i press a key the volume is the same. What im i missing here?


You have to use CC 11 expression for dynamics on the trumpet and Modwheel on the strings


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's another example of the Intimate Strings in action...

http://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/absolution

Great libraries guys. I look forward to hearing what you release next.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 8, 2012)

Blake! very nice tone and writing! loved your demo!


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 8, 2012)

Blake Ewing @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> Here's another example of the Intimate Strings in action...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/absolution
> 
> Great libraries guys. I look forward to hearing what you release next.





Christian F. Perucchi @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> toomanynotes @ Sun Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to use CC 11 expression for dynamics on the trumpet and Modwheel on the strings



All good then thanks!!!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 8, 2012)

Blake Ewing @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> Here's another example of the Intimate Strings in action...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/absolution
> 
> Great libraries guys. I look forward to hearing what you release next.



Thanks for sharing the demo - love how the voices blend with the strings!

@Simplesly - where in NC are you? We're in Raleigh


----------



## Simplesly (Jul 8, 2012)

sent you guys a PM..


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jul 8, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> Blake! very nice tone and writing! loved your demo!


Thanks Christian!



Embertone @ Sun Jul 8 said:


> Thanks for sharing the demo - love how the voices blend with the strings!


No problem guys. I'm looking forward to working with the full library when it's done/available.

-Blake


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 8, 2012)

Testing the Ocarina & the strings again, nice!

http://soundcloud.com/ma-simon/exploring-the-village


----------



## Embertone (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the demo Simon! Love how you've used our ocarina...

-Alex


----------



## A/V4U (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow...didn't pay attention to your VI's or somehow missed it. Just listend to all demos on your site. Jubal Flute so beautiful, unique tone...Chapman trps need that one!!..and Glockenpillar sounds also great.....just bought those three from spot and downloading....I'll be back for the others as I need them....Keep up great work Alex and Jon
Regards Vlad


----------



## techeverlasting (Jul 10, 2012)

The Chapman trumpet is delightful, I'm especially impressed with how smooth and believable the legato is. An additional loud velocity layer would be welcome, especially if this also had a faster attack. The staccato articulation is a bit too short for a lot of things. (While you're at it could you maybe persuade Mr. Chapman to do all this again with a straight mute? I can come up with another $30 or so for that...)

One general suggestion - as enjoyable as your audio demos are it can be difficult to evaluate the given product within the dense ensembles. What would be helpful would be to have a second version of each demo track with the specific library soloed and presented with only a subtle bit of reverb. (This suggestion applies to library developers everywhere.)


----------



## Embertone (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Tech,

Good suggestion, we'll round up some "naked" demos ASAP and get back to you!

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Justus (Jul 10, 2012)

Lovely instruments! Especially the jubal - so playable.
Do a good legato oboe and we will worship you (even more


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2012)

Justus @ Tue Jul 10 said:


> Do a good legato oboe and we will worship you (even more



We will straight up build a shrine to dance around.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 10, 2012)

You're not the first to mention oboe. How about this? Can you send me some youtube (or spotifty, or itunes) links to real oboe performances that hit the nail on the head for you?

We can begin looking for oboists who can match that sound ... Lot's of talent in our area so that shouldn't be a problem!

And I will begin harassing our friend Brandon Chapman to see if we can get another dynamic layer out of him... o=< 

No shrine required... but I do like flowers and gluten free cookies :D 

-Alex


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2012)

THOMAS NEWMAN :D

Do you need more specific references?


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2012)

Perfect examples of how I want flute samples to sound as well (at the start) and oboe (around 4 mins in) at the end in this. 



Basically, to me, if it sounds like Newman... you're a winner


----------



## José Herring (Jul 10, 2012)

Embertone @ Tue Jul 10 said:


> You're not the first to mention oboe. How about this? Can you send me some youtube (or spotifty, or itunes) links to real oboe performances that hit the nail on the head for you?
> 
> We can begin looking for oboists who can match that sound ... Lot's of talent in our area so that shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> ...



If he agrees get at least 2 more dynamic layers out of him.

best,

José


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 11, 2012)

+1


----------



## HDJK (Jul 11, 2012)

The Trumpet and the Jubal Flute sound fantastic! And at this price they're real nobrainers.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll keep ya'll updated RE: Chapman o=< 

-Alex


----------



## Niah (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't know if anyone has asked this but is intimate strings lite, like the name suggests, the lite package of a larger sample library that is going to be released in the future?

Intimate strings are greatly needed here.

Do you take suggestions of stuff we would like you to sample?

Thanks


----------



## Embertone (Jul 11, 2012)

Indeed, we're about to begin production for the Intimate Strings FULL... It's definitely too early to share details yet... Recording it will be a challenge, and editing it will take AT LEAST 6 months :oops:, so that'll be intense.

And YES - we love suggestions!

-Alex


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2012)

> AT LEAST 6 months Embarassed


NOOO! :cry: 

How about making modular smaller packages?
I could need these strings right now.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 11, 2012)

Our idea is to make it available in smaller, modular packages, like you mentioned - so it's likely that some of them will roll out sooner. But the main bulk of work will be crazy crazy crazy... And fun. If the editing doesn't drive us to a mental clinic somewhere, it's going to be AWESOME!


----------



## synthetic (Jul 11, 2012)

Embertone @ Sun Jul 08 said:


> @toomanynotes- correct, NOT velocity sensitive. Our legato instruments have only one dynamic layer, with the ability to fade volume up and down with either the modwheel (Jubal flute) or cc11 (trumpet/ivory/ocarina).



I thought I detected a difference in the Jubal flute legato transitions based on velocity. Lower velocities were a simple transition, where higher velocities had a little blip or trill or something. Or am I high?

Love this flute BTW, so much character.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 11, 2012)

@synthetic: Thanks, I'm glad you like it!  

What you're hearing is probably the subtle difference between the round robin samples. Do you have "RR" enabled? Either way, I'm glad it fooled you! I guess that means we're doing our job...? 
Or maybe you're just high.

-Jon


----------



## mark812 (Jul 12, 2012)

Please consider doing solo horn in F, love the trumpet! Oboe and Cor Anglais would be my woodwind wishes.

Also, can you shed some light on the Intimate strings? Will it consist of solo strings only or do you plan to record a chamber-sized ensemble?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 12, 2012)

@mark - Thanks for the feedback! Lot's of people interested in that oboe, so we're definitely talking about it. We're working on some exciting stuff right now - once we get in the studio to record it, we'll share more info. Right now it's too early to say anything for sure, since we haven't even captured it yet!

-Alex


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 12, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Please consider doing solo horn in F, love the trumpet!


Solo horn with multiple dynamic layers and that amazing Embertone legato...Where can I send my money? :D


----------



## Embertone (Jul 15, 2012)

@Hanu - we're working on this... Our horn player is playing hard to get, but she is AMAZING. We will get her in the studio ASAP. It will be 4-5 sessions to get what we need to begin programming. Wish us luck!

@Aoiichi - We hear you! Working on woodwinds as well. We are searching for flute and oboe playes who can really sink their teeth into the sound we're looking for...

Thanks again for the support guys! Back to the audio cave now...

-Alex


----------



## José Herring (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmmmm....

If you're interested in doing woodwind, I might have an idea. 

I'm thinking of sampling myself and I was looking at your Champan Trumpet as a model for doing a clarinet library.

If interested in a collaboration on Clarinet let me know.

I'm starting my sampling project tomorrow, just to get an idea if what I'm thinking will work.

If you need credentials or a file of me playing let me know.

But, this might be an opportunity for the both of us to get something going.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hanu_H @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> mark812 @ Thu Jul 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Please consider doing solo horn in F, love the trumpet!
> ...


So far only Sample Modeling has managed to avoid that dreadful moment when you move the CC across the divide between layers in a legato patch. I wonder if this issue will ever be solved to an acceptable level by a traditional sample approach...

D


----------



## mark812 (Jul 16, 2012)

Embertone @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> @Hanu - we're working on this... Our horn player is playing hard to get, but she is AMAZING. We will get her in the studio ASAP. It will be 4-5 sessions to get what we need to begin programming. Wish us luck!



Wow, awesome news!


----------



## Embertone (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone! 

@jose - check your PM  



Daryl @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> So far only Sample Modeling has managed to avoid that dreadful moment when you move the CC across the divide between layers in a legato patch. I wonder if this issue will ever be solved to an acceptable level by a traditional sample approach...
> 
> D



I know, this is tricky, and something we are working on. We aren't exactly taking the "traditional" sampling approach... We won't be releasing an instrument with cross fade seams, it's just ugly.

Will keep you posted!

-Alex


----------



## synthetic (Jul 16, 2012)

IMO, there are plenty of people working on orchestral instruments. I think you would be better served to put out more ethnic or non-traditional instruments.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 16, 2012)

synthetic @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> IMO, there are plenty of people working on orchestral instruments. I think you would be better served to put out more ethnic or non-traditional instruments.


Agreed, I think you will have a lot of customers if you just keep "filling the blanks" the big hitters always leave.


----------



## mark812 (Jul 16, 2012)

synthetic @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> IMO, there are plenty of people working on orchestral instruments. I think you would be better served to put out more ethnic or non-traditional instruments.



That's true, but not many of them release great instruments at this price tag. Also, releasing single instruments is a great approach IMO. 

That way you don't have to commit to the full package and you're also able to fill the gaps in your existing libraries. For example, I could buy the horn in F only (can't wait) because even though I like CineBrass, solo horn with one dynamic layer is just ridiculous.

So, oboe and horn in F for me and I'm completely satisfied with orchestral instruments. :D


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 16, 2012)

Or include Multiphonics , subharmonics etc.! (brass multiphonics is almost not covered by any lib there was one but can´t remember)


----------



## synthetic (Jul 16, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> That way you don't have to commit to the full package and you're also able to fill the gaps in your existing libraries. For example, I could buy the horn in F only (can't wait) because even though I like CineBrass, solo horn with one dynamic layer is just ridiculous.
> 
> So, oboe and horn in F for me and I'm completely satisfied with orchestral instruments. :D



Cinebrass Pro has a great solo horn. Or check out the Westgate horn and oboe.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 16, 2012)

Do natural horn and egyptian oboe or something unique like that.


----------



## Ed (Jul 16, 2012)

synthetic @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> IMO, there are plenty of people working on orchestral instruments. I think you would be better served to put out more ethnic or non-traditional instruments.



Ethnic is great but we have yet to see woodwinds that have as good legato as we have seen here (see my newman example). So I think its still very much a gap in the market. Personally I'd still pay more for the sound alone. These are not budget samples with prices to reflect that.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, we want to be practical and sample things that people are interested in - and at the same time, not rehash things if they can't really be improved upon...

So... we want to do both! Interesting/ethnic instruments, interesting/weird instruments, and... when we feel that we can offer a new angle on a common instrument, we'll do that too-

Alex


----------



## Embertone (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

A few of you were asking for more "naked" demos for our instruments - and we're working on that... we have a new Glockenpillar demo that shows it off totally exposed...

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/glockenpillar.php

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 17, 2012)

Got the three winds and the freebies, all great stuff.

One suggestion - since most of the instruments have verb included, how about a verb level knob on the front panel instead of just on/off?

Thanks for doing these, it's always great to see new options and the pricing can't be beat.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike - great idea for an update. Adding it to the list!

-Alex


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 17, 2012)

So, I actually went and picked up the freebies and listened to the demos.

I'll probably grab up the ocarina, flute, and trumpet very soon.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 19, 2012)

another suggestion: a celesta. 
there is few instruments sampled with quality (spitfire for exemple, but you must buy the full library). I play sometimes a real celesta, and this is a versatile instrument ( classic, experimental, trip hop...) for exemple bjork use it a lot. there is a real potential with it, as a natural instrument or for sound disign
http://vimeo.com/25631738

I bought some of your products, and really like them, congratulations. An SFZ version ( a least a simply version without legato for exemple ) could be very useful for using it as a source for others instruments ( alchimy for exemple) and there is a free alchimy player version so the buyer does not need to have the full version of kontakt.

best,
Damien


----------



## autopilot (Jul 19, 2012)

I used the flute in a cartoon thingy I did for a medieval princess moment. Worked a treat.


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 19, 2012)

Just bought and played a bit with:
1. Chapmen Trumpet - Lovely sound, I can see it getting a very specific usage, defiantly not a general use sound.
It does require one to adapt his playing style tough.

2. Jubal Flute - same as the trumpet, excellent sound.

3. Ivory winds - I really like this one, sweet, really playable and warm sounding.

Overall, I really like what your doing and your business model.

General question - does any of the instrument have any dynamic control?

Respect,
HD


----------



## Embertone (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey df-

Thanks for supporting us!

The instruments Ivory Wind and Chapman Trumpet only have volume control with CC#11 (or CC#7), with vibrato control on the modwheel... And since Jubal Flute has built in vibrato in the samples, it has modwheel volume control.

In our 1.1 release, which is still at least a few weeks away, we will be implementing a better form of dynamics control, even though the core instruments are still built on only one dynamic.

Hope this helps, thanks!

-Alex


----------



## XcesSound (Jul 20, 2012)

To Embertone, thanks for the wonderful instruments. Love the trumpet and flute which I purchased. The freebies are super wonderful. 

What's more is the great pricing! Keep it up!  

Very much agree about the velocity control, which would be fab. Cheers.

Certainly would get the intimate string Full when its out. If there's options to make the tone softer and more velvety that would be beautiful.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks xces! We're working on a natural method for dynamic swell/expression for all of our legato instruments. We'll let you know when we have something more to show you-

Alex


----------



## 667 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Chapman Trumpet is great. Really good value for $30!

I think the loop points for held notes (legato sustains) could be cleaned up a bit though-- held notes sound fine but there's an audible transition if you play a legato line and hold the last note. Any plans for an update/fix? It's fairly easy to work around, but would be nice if it was a little smoother.

That said I think this instrument is still very playable and has a great sound so congrats!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey 667,

We have gotten some feedback on it and we're looking into a 1.1 fix. Our thought was that this is similar to the way a trumpet player would naturally re articulate a note once breath has expired.

We will be looking into looping strategies so that it no longer does this. Stay tuned!

-Alex


----------



## gwillimw (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW. These instruments sounds incredible. I can't imagine how much work went into this. And a fantastic website too. Congrats to you guys. Wishing you much success. o-[][]-o


----------



## toomanynotes (Sep 3, 2012)

I assume buyers of your products will receive news via email once you have released anything?

Thanks


----------



## leafInTheWind (Sep 4, 2012)

Got the two flutes last night, very, very nice. Especially love the effort put into the UI, it is clean and easy to understand.


----------



## trumpoz (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got the trumpet - sounds great. Some of the legato transitions would be considered messy by trumpet and brass players (hearing a harmonic 'click' when slurring across harmonics) but the tone is just stunning - very Tim Morrison.


----------



## Embertone (Sep 4, 2012)

Wellll hello!



> toomanynotes: I assume buyers of your products will receive news via email once you have released anything?



Actually, not quite. As a purchaser, you will automatically receive emails about updates to the products you own, BUT if you want to receive the newsletter, you can sign up from our website www.embertone.com (On the right side of the page you'll find a "sign up" tab)



> leafInTheWind: Got the two flutes last night, very, very nice. Especially love the effort put into the UI, it is clean and easy to understand.



Thanks for that! We try to make our instruments ridiculously easy to use.



> trumpoz: Just got the trumpet - sounds great. Some of the legato transitions would be considered messy by trumpet and brass players (hearing a harmonic 'click' when slurring across harmonics) but the tone is just stunning - very Tim Morrison.



Yep, thanks for the feedback. We aim to correct many tuning issues with the 1.1, and also get as much dynamics out of the instrument as possible. Also STILL trying to get our trumpet player, Brandon Chapman, back into the studio... But that is proving difficult. We'll get him in there at some point if it's the last thing I do! :mrgreen: 

Thanks all - happy tuesday - talk soon!

-Alex


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 6, 2012)

I currently have Albion and the hi brass has a very powerful sound that is hard to tame. Do you think that the Chapman Trumpet would be able to make a decent ensemble patch using the good old transpose and detune trick? It seems like layering it with Albion's hi patch would produce a really nice sound.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys..Intimate Strings Pro..when? o/~ :mrgreen:


----------



## Embertone (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Darth - We haven't tried making an ensemble out of it, but I can think of a few ways right off the bat that it could be done... We will think on this... hmmmmm...

Mark - We are working on 5 simultaneous projects right now, and one of them is a part of the Intimate Strings series... But we will be scheduling recordings for an extremely exciting component of Intimate Strings over the next few weeks. We'll post pictures and details as things develop. But I should say-- this project is so exciting, I have a hard time sleeping at night. It's gonna be amazing!!

One more detail - As you might have deduced, our plan is to have several products that fall within the "Intimate Strings" series. So, there will be at least 5 products that we can see having that name attached. Hope this helps :D 

-Alex


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 7, 2012)

> One more detail - As you might have deduced, our plan is to have several products that fall within the "Intimate Strings" series. So, there will be at least 5 products that we can see having that name attached. Hope this helps Very Happy


Yay! o/~


----------



## Nostradamus (Sep 9, 2012)

@Embertone:

You guys obviously know how to sample stuff so why not put a bit more effort in your instruments. The sound is really great, but just one velocity (e.g. on the jubal flute) doesn't really match the superb sound quality.


----------



## Ed (Sep 9, 2012)

lol #passiveaggressive


----------



## Embertone (Sep 9, 2012)

ha! Don't worry, we're just getting started. However, you must admit, for 30 bucks, the trumpet sound is quite good. We think it's a good deal at least 8) 

When we start offering instruments with true multi-velocities, it will be twice the workload for us and our musicians, so the instruments won't be priced as low as they are now.

Our 1.1's will be offering more dynamic control, and we're VERY pleased with our results so far... With Chapman Trumpet, we haven't been able to convince our player to get back in the studio. It is a rigorous, painful process that most musicians (in their right mind) would not consider doing :mrgreen: 

We're still quite new, so give us a chance to ramp things up... There are some reeeealllly cool things on the horizon. 

-Alex


----------

